# Cutting a stone?



## Paradox (Feb 23, 2013)

I have to admit, I am not completely migrated to freehand sharpening. I have an Edge Pro - Pro and I get some pretty nice results with it. I would like to try some other stones on it and cutting them myself seem like an intriguing idea and challenge in and of itself. I'm thinking a decent tile saw that will cut wet. Soaking ahead for stones that are soakers. And then jumping in to see what happens. I anticipate some learning and I am prepared for that. Might end up with a handful of rock chips? Maybe nice 1x6 stones I can mount to blanks for use on the EP?

Would love to hear any thoughts on this process or even better if you have tried it what worked for you and what didn't?


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 23, 2013)

Try a cheap one first.


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 23, 2013)

Take the plunge - sell the edge pro and buy some stones with the proceeds. Hey - you can only heck up so long and it's never really that bad. At some point you start to get it right - then it's all down hill.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 23, 2013)

If you break any, I will buy some of the small pieces from you to use as finger-stones. I want to try some synthetic finger stones instead of sandpaper for polishing a blade.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 23, 2013)

You can do what that guy (ksskss/ken123) who cuts up EdgePro stones does and use a wet tile saw. You can rent the same thing from Home Depot....

http://www.homedepotrents.com/diyTools/tile_saw.asp


Here's some discussions he had with people when he was starting out and looking for info. Maybe this will help some...

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/r...can-i-set-also-blade-choices-thin-cuts-64690/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/slowing-down-tile-saws-rpms-65939/

http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77120



Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Paradox (Feb 24, 2013)

Good info thanks Dave! :happymug:

Mike9 - Thanks, I have taken the plunge but I still have my feet on both sides of the fence. There is still room for both worlds just yet.


----------



## Paradox (Feb 24, 2013)

Gave it a quick run through tonight. I have a Suehiro Chemical Stone 800 grit that was going to be my first run at it. Then I happened to run across this combo stone on a shelf in my garage. I'm pretty sure it is actually an oil stone. Anyway I said, self there is what you need for your first try at this.

The stone was roughly 2" x 8". I cut down the middle and made two 1" wide pieces. Then I turned one of them on it's side and split the two different grit types apart and then trimmed each to 6". Not even 5 min. for the both of them with my flattening plate and the tool marks are gone and edges are knocked off. I have two pieces of stone that would be ready to mount to EP blanks If I wanted to use them.

I also learned some things in the process. I'll try what I think will be improvements in the process on the other half of this stone and then I'll have a go at the Suehiro. Hopefully I can get to it tomorrow sometime.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome, congratulations!


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 24, 2013)

looks good! =D


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 24, 2013)

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 24, 2013)

nice! Looks all professional and stuff.


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Paradox (Feb 28, 2013)

A little update. My first stab at this was with an inadequate Harbor Freight $49 saw. I was able to cut the oil stone okay with it and it turned out that the doubts I had about it were not unfounded. I made a couple of cuts with it on the Suehiro stone I got for the trial run. I picked up a $400+ tile saw from a craigslist ad today for $60. Score! This saw will let me make cuts with more precision. I still have some tweaking to do but I'm please with the results so far. 

As you can see with the bottom picture, it can make a pretty thin cut. the bottom side of the thin slice was with the blade on the HF saw it was chipping the Suehiro stone a little. The top of the slice was on the better saw.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 28, 2013)

looks good. awesome work!


----------

